# U2 for Big cube centres



## Erik (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm planning on doing a 5x5 BLD attempt, and I'm making up my solving method now.
For 4x4 I use U2 method. It's pretty straight forward with the one extra thing of using: (r F d2 F' r') U2 (r F d2 F' r') to shoot to a D centre.

Now, I'm trying to figure out U2 for the edge centres. I haven't decided yet if I'll use UL shooting to UR or UF shooting to UB. Now, this is not the problem. But I was wondering how to shoot to a D centre with this now?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Erik, first off good luck with your attempt! If I were using U2 for centers (which I think is a great method btw) then I would let Ubm be my buffer location and I would shoot to Ufm. If you use different locations just rotate the algs below appropriately.

Ok so Ubm is my buffer, and I have to place all pieces at Ufm.

To shoot to Dbm I would do D2 m d2 m'
Dls: D m d2 m'
Drs: D' m d2 m'
Dfm: m d2 m'

I did a couple of short 2 or 4 piece cycles this way on my 5x5 supercube, and it seems to be doing the cycles the way I want and keeping the remaining pieces intact. I have to admit that I have never tried to do a U2 solve, but I think I understand at least the basic idea, and with what I understand about the method that is how I would shoot to the D layer.

Hope this helps, and again good luck! Let us know how it goes!

Chris


----------



## Erik (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow chris, thanks a lot!
The idea was so simple xD
Btw, I think I'll use: m u2 m' - U2 - m u2 m' to shoot do DBm, I like u2 a bit better 
The reason that I'll try it is that I registered for 5x5 BLD at EC, and I'm not going to try it unless I have at least a chance of succeeding 

Edit: it should be: m' u2 m - U2 - m' u2 m


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> Edit: it should be: m' u2 m - U2 - m' u2 m



Actually Erik my first interpretation of the move you listed was that your buffer would be Ufm and you would shoot to Ubm by doing moves like m u2 m' U2 for shooting to Db (same as Dbm) or or D m u2 m' for shooting to Dr (same as Drs).

I see what you mean to shoot with m' u2 m instead of d layer, that is faster.

Do you think having Df as buffer and using m u2 m' would be better or the same as having Db as buffer and using m' u2 m ? Probably both are the same, but you never know based on each person's style.

Chris


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 14, 2008)

Erik said:


> Hey all,
> I'm planning on doing a 5x5 BLD attempt, and I'm making up my solving method now.
> For 4x4 I use U2 method. It's pretty straight forward with the one extra thing of using: (r F d2 F' r') U2 (r F d2 F' r') to shoot to a D centre.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to figure out U2 for the edge centres. I haven't decided yet if I'll use UL shooting to UR or UF shooting to UB. Now, this is not the problem. But I was wondering how to shoot to a D centre with this now?



You can use T perms, it's slightly safer.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds interesting - I can't wait to hear how it comes out!

And after reading Chris's comments, I realize that I am really missing out by not having a 5x5x5 supercube. I need to get one! Instead I always mix up the centers in some predetermined pattern and try to figure out what changed. A supercube would make things so much easier!


----------



## blade740 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck finding a super 5x5 with mirrored japanese color scheme.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Good luck finding a super 5x5 with mirrored japanese color scheme.


----------

